# My sweet sable boy...sire and dams pedigree below comments?



## fordtough843 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dams pedigree .... http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1994637-fords-quiet-storm sires pedigree http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1983625-fords-sergeant-major 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks like he is part Czech and Part West German Showlines, the rest I am not sure about. He's a cute little guy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Line-breeding for the progency of Ford's Sergeant Major and Ford's Quiet Storm
line breeding much?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> Line-breeding for the progency of Ford's Sergeant Major and Ford's Quiet Storm
> line breeding much?


How come they did not mention the 3-3 on Slucky Spires Von Ashland?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sire and dam share the same mother line (2 sisters)


----------

